# Insinna fa crollare L'eredità, sorpasso di Gerry Scotti



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2018)

La scelta (discussa da molti), da parte dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1, Angelo Teodoli, di far condurre *L'eredità* a *Flavio Insinna* si è rivelata deleteria. *Ascolti *che, seppur ancora buoni, sono in *netto crollo* rispetto alle edizioni passate. Inoltre, la puntata di sabato 10 novembre 2018, è stata superata dal quiz di Canale 5, *Caduta Libera*, condotto da *Gerry Scotti* che in questi ultimi giorni ha più volte sfiorato lo share della concorrenza fino all'avvenuto sorpasso. Prima di questo risultato, l'ultima vittoria del gioco del Biscione risaleva addirittura alla primavera del 2016. I dati sono i seguenti: L’Eredità ha raccolto 3.269.000 spettatori (19.07%) e 4.179.000 spettatori (21.73%), mentre Caduta Libera 3.017.000 spettatori (18.23%) e 4.211.000 spettatori (22.27% di share). 

Lo scorso anno, il game show di Rai 1, oltre ad avere un maggior distacco rispetto al competitor (toccava spesso i 5 milioni ed il 25% di share), non ha mai perso contro Caduta Libera ed ebbe una sola sconfitta in assoluto, contro la prima puntata di The Wall, sempre condotto da Gerry Scotti su Canale 5, per poi tornare di nuovo sopra dal giorno seguente. All'epoca, al posto di Insinna, c'era Carlo Conti che si ritrovò alla guida del quiz per sostituire Fabrizio Frizzi alle prese con un malore e che a dicembre riprese il suo posto, per poi lasciarlo di nuovo all'ex conduttore di Sanremo, a causa della sua triste dipartita avvenuta a marzo.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La scelta (discussa da molti), da parte dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1, Angelo Teodoli, di far condurre *L'eredità* a *Flavio Insinna* si è rivelata deleteria. *Ascolti *che, seppur ancora buoni, sono in *netto crollo* rispetto alle edizioni passate. Inoltre, la puntata di sabato 10 novembre 2018, è stata superata dal quiz di Canale 5, *Caduta Libera*, condotto da *Gerry Scotti* che in questi ultimi giorni ha più volte sfiorato lo share della concorrenza fino all'avvenuto sorpasso. Prima di questo risultato, l'ultima vittoria del gioco del Biscione risaleva addirittura alla primavera del 2016. I dati sono i seguenti: L’Eredità ha raccolto 3.269.000 spettatori (19.07%) e 4.179.000 spettatori (21.73%), mentre Caduta Libera 3.017.000 spettatori (18.23%) e 4.211.000 spettatori (22.27% di share).
> 
> Lo scorso anno, il game show di Rai 1, oltre ad avere un maggior distacco rispetto al competitor (toccava spesso i 5 milioni ed il 25% di share), non ha mai perso contro Caduta Libera ed ebbe una sola sconfitta in assoluto, contro la prima puntata di The Wall, sempre condotto da Gerry Scotti su Canale 5, per poi tornare di nuovo sopra dal giorno seguente. All'epoca, al posto di Insinna, c'era Carlo Conti che si ritrovò alla guida del quiz per sostituire Fabrizio Frizzi alle prese con un malore e che a dicembre riprese il suo posto, per poi lasciarlo di nuovo all'ex conduttore di Sanremo, a causa della sua triste dipartita avvenuta a marzo.


.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Novembre 2018)

dopo il video di striscia, questo soggetto non merita più di essere considerato.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2018)

*Ieri nuova sconfitta per Insinna. L'anno scorso L'eredità perse solo una volta contro i quiz di Canale 5, quest'anno ben due volte.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ieri nuova sconfitta per Insinna. L'anno scorso L'eredità perse solo una volta contro i quiz di Canale 5, quest'anno ben due volte.*



Vedi la sua faccia, senti la sua voce, e proprio avverti il bisogno fisiologico di cambiare canale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> dopo il video di striscia, questo soggetto non merita più di essere considerato.



Dopo quel video per ripulirsi la faccia si è trasformato in una sorta di "prete" della conduzione TV..mette squallore..

già prima era scadente..adesso è pure di una noia mortale


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedi la sua faccia, senti la sua voce, e proprio avverti il bisogno fisiologico di cambiare canale.


Era palese che crollasse, troppe polemiche con la sola Rai a giustificare questa scelta suicida, con tanto di interviste sceneggiate fatte a Flavio Insinna con faccia sofferente e parole buoniste verso il suo predecessore. 

E poi perdere contro Caduta Libera ce ne vuole (avessi detto il Milionario o Passaparola, gli ultimi quiz decenti passati su Canale 5).

Tra l'altro leggo che l'eredità ha perso circa un milione di spettatori rispetto all'anno scorso, pazzesco! Insinna altro recordman...dei flop.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedi la sua faccia, senti la sua voce, e proprio avverti il bisogno fisiologico di cambiare canale.



.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedi la sua faccia, senti la sua voce, e proprio avverti il bisogno fisiologico di cambiare canale.



Questo dopo essersi lavorato per anni le vecchiette con la sua immagine da cialtrone falso.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Novembre 2018)

*Altra sconfitta, stavolta nettissima, ieri per Flavio Insinna: Caduta Libera al 23%, L'eredità al 21.7%. Ricordiamo che l'anno scorso il quiz di Rai 1 ha sempre vinto di molto contro il game show di Gerry Scotti. Da lunedì parte The Wall su Canale 5, che succederà?*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Novembre 2018)

Queste cose mi fanno godere sempre un po'.

Mi fanno capire che gli italiani non sono poi così stupidi e che quando una persona è marcia, collusa e squallida come quest'omuncolo riescono a distruggerla li dove serve di più, in questo caso nella visibilità e nel portafoglio.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Novembre 2018)

Carlo Conti decisamente meglio di Insinna. Da quando c'è lui l'eredità non la guardo piu', è veramente insopportabile.


----------

